# Should I go to Doctor in Gibraltar or Spain?



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

We are moving to Spain soon but my Husband will be working in Gibraltar, therefore, I assume that all tax will go to Gibraltar as that is where it is earned?
Therefore, if we live in Spain and pay tax in Gib we will not be entitled to healthcare in Spain, is that correct? Therefore, would I need to join a Doctor in Gib?
I only worry as I have to take Eltroxin everyday, is this a drug I can just buy from a pharmacy - as i have done in Malta - or would I need to see a Doctor and get a prescription for this in Gib?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

emjeast said:


> We are moving to Spain soon but my Husband will be working in Gibraltar, therefore, I assume that all tax will go to Gibraltar as that is where it is earned?
> Therefore, if we live in Spain and pay tax in Gib we will not be entitled to healthcare in Spain, is that correct? Therefore, would I need to join a Doctor in Gib?
> I only worry as I have to take Eltroxin everyday, is this a drug I can just buy from a pharmacy - as i have done in Malta - or would I need to see a Doctor and get a prescription for this in Gib?



It gets a little complicated I guess ...... but you will be a Spanish resident because you live there. You will need to register on the foreigners list and sign on the padron.

I'm afraid I am not quite sure myself how Gib fits into it tax wise because of course it is not "the UK", but it is a UK dependency I think.

As a general rule you are taxed based on your country of residence, but as I say I'm a little hazy as I dont know if Gib has its own tax system, away from the UK system. I presume so. Certainly if your hubby was paying tax & NI in the UK you would be able to access the Spanish health system, but I'm just not sure about Gib ...... anyone?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Gibraltar has its own contributory health insurance scheme for people who live and work there. Not sure about people who work but don't live there though, or cover for dependents.

Why not email the The Gibraltar Health Authority Website and get it from the horse's mouth?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Gibraltar has its own contributory health insurance scheme for people who live and work there. Not sure about people who work but don't live there though, or cover for dependents.
> 
> Why not email the The Gibraltar Health Authority Website and get it from the horse's mouth?


But do you have to live there to get it?
I wasnt sure if there was a reciprocal agreement between Gib & Spain, hence the reason for me mentioning the tax thing


----------

